# Well ole Paint Brush killed a Paint Brush



## Paint Brush (Apr 10, 2015)

It has been a frustrating season for me, nothing like I had planned, never in my dreams did I see it coming .  One other person on woodys knows what I have been batteling . I can count on one hand how many times I have been hunting, for me that is unheard of. I was feeling pretty good yesterday an decided a little exercise would be good. After walking about half a mile I got one to answer one time and decided to go slow with him after about an hour and two more gobbles he had moved several hundred yards the other way. I had heard anouther bird a long way off while messing with him that was on fire. The second bird went out of hearing at about 8:00 . I started to gain some elevation to get on the top he went over. If you have never taken chemo and radiation I can't explain how much strength it takes out of you. I am 54 now and what would have taken me about 45 min last year took me 3hr yesterday, but with sheer determination I made the climb. I got to the first gap and called nothing then topped out in the second gap. Knowing this was the gap where I last heard him I set up before I called. I made a 4 yelp call that was answered with one of those deep gobbles that almost has a growl in it. I got the gun on my knee and said to myself don't call again. In about 5 min I could hear the uuummmp at the end of the strut but couldn't pin point it. To try and make him gobble I gave him 3very low yelps with no answer. The strutting got louder and he came up the ridge in all his glory. I have seen a lot of them come in but haver never seen a grander bird than this one. When I put my hands on him I got a surprise he wasent a 2yr old like I had thought. He had 1 1/4 Spurs a paint brush 10 in beard and pulled the check station scales to 22lbs. Never been on a finer hunt in my 41yrs of doing this.


----------



## rydert (Apr 10, 2015)

congrats and great read........


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats Paint brush.Great bird


----------



## AliBubba (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats on the beauty... stay well!


----------



## antnye (Apr 10, 2015)

Great hunt and a great bird to boot! Congrats!


----------



## hambone76 (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats. I hope that you overcome the challenges ahead of you. God blessed you on that hunt with one of the most grand displays that there is. My hat is off to you sir for not giving up.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 10, 2015)

Great story. Thank you for sharing. Congrats on a dandy gobbler


----------



## fullstrut (Apr 10, 2015)

Great Bird and awesome story. I felt as though I was sitting beside ya. Congrats Paint BRUSH


----------



## herb mcclure (Apr 10, 2015)

*Old Paint Brush Kils A Paint Brush*

Man O Man  Cliff, am I proud for you. This season has been for me too,  like you said, A difference, most don't know how it is not to be able to go turkey hunting, for various reasons. 
Yours is much more serious than mine and my prayers are for you.
 Not one morning, have I got to go. That's OK, but it's not my way. At 75 years of age, I know what you are talking about, taking so long to climb those hills. I went one mid-day, it took six hours going and coming, from Gainesville and I could only stay 45 minutes, before having to leave for my commitment. Congratulation on that Paint-Brush and I pray for you to tote many more home 
herb mcclure


----------



## oops1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.. Hoping for a speedy recovery


----------



## steveus (Apr 10, 2015)

Congratulations!! I just got through with chemo and radiation, and might know about how you feel.  I've gone a few mornings this season but haven't heard a gobble.  I thank the Lord for letting me get through my treatments and for feeling so good now, and my prayers go up for you also.  Great hunt, attitude and faith is everything.

Steve


----------



## mike1225 (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats on an Awesome hunt! I'm glad you had the strength to go hunting. I hope you win your battle & continue doing what you enjoy. Good Luck!


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Apr 10, 2015)

That is a wonderful story and hunt! The heart of a turkey hunter is what got you up that ridge. Simply outstanding and congrats on a Dandy bird! I pray good health for you. Strutter.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 10, 2015)

AWESOME!

It never gets old.

I am 55 myself and in all accounts still in pretty good shape. 

I told my son this the other morning. If they find me one spring morning in the woods asleep, please don't be sad. For I went to see my Lord and my daddy doing the thing that I love.

"I'm glad I lived to see-it one more time"
Col. Tom Kelly

s&r


----------



## pnome (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice one!  

And turkey hunting in the mountains isn't exactly what I would call a "little" exercise.


----------



## six (Apr 10, 2015)

Sweet.  I like a good floor sweeper like that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2015)

That's a hen if I ever seen one


----------



## rem 300 (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats on a fine bird!! 

Prayers for your recovery ahead of you..


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 10, 2015)

Dandy of a bird! Great story!! 

Keep fighting the fight!!


----------



## jlt4800 (Apr 10, 2015)

Congratulations on a Fine mnt gobbler!!
As others have already said hope your well soon.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 10, 2015)

Cliff you the man my friend....... Congrats on a fine bird. Sorry to hear the health issues, if you ever need anything I'm just down the road a piece. Prayers for your health and more mornings like yesterday......


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 10, 2015)

Great story, and congrats on a dandy of a Gobbler. I pray that you get well soon.


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2015)

Nice bird! You got this!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Killdee (Apr 10, 2015)

Good for you, excellent story and I hope the best for you.


----------



## strutlife (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats and great story. I say a prayer every nite for those battling cancer. Just lost my sister with a very short battle with it. You hang in there and fight the fight.


----------



## wooly (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow! That is so great! I too have been battling some things but nothing like you have.
As tough as it was for you I know that it was very special for you to be able to get out and pursue this wonderful sport that has such a strong pull on us.
Congratulations and may you get your full strength back soon and God's blessings to you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 10, 2015)

Cliff, I am almighty proud for you. Congratulations to you on a fine bird, and remember, stay strong and never give up!


----------



## Timber1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Sounds like a great morning. Those old mountain birds are hard to come by. Good job and my best wishes for you.


----------



## critterslayer (Apr 10, 2015)

Good job! Mtn. birds aren't easy!


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 10, 2015)

Congraulations! Way to go!


----------



## Mikec84 (Apr 10, 2015)

Man what a hunt! Congrats on a fine bird!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats on a mighty fine hunt and many more to come.....sending a prayer up for you !


----------



## Paint Brush (Apr 10, 2015)

To all the well wishes on my post thank you from the bottom of my heart and I truly mean it. This sport we call turkey hunting has a way of changing a man and it's all for the better. I told one of our members here yesterday did me more good than any medicine ever will. Cherish every day you get to do this and there is nothing wrong with letting him win sometimes, that means you get to hear him
Again tomorrow.  Good Luck and Thanks . Cliff


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats on a great bird!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Great story and a great bird, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duff (Apr 10, 2015)

One of the finest mtn hunters in our beautiful northeast ga woods. Doesn't suprise me one bit that ole paint brush bit the dust! Congrats my friend

I've been hunting hundreds and hundreds of times in my life and probably have forgotten more trips than I remember. But one I do remember is when I was a young whippersnapper and we climbed little buzzard for an afternoon hunt. You may not recall it, but I do. Remember you giving me pointers, tips....as we rested from the climb. Didn't kill a thing, but I do remember hearing a grouse drum that day. I really appreciate you taking me. 

Oh yea, more than one knows what you have been dealing with and you have been and will continue to be in my prayers.

Congrats again bud!!!


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Apr 10, 2015)

congratulations. .. keep up the fire


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 11, 2015)

You don't worry, you still got a lot of turkey seasons left in you, one thing you can count on when you get old and can't climb these ridges any more, you can lay your head down at night and know you have a nephew that has you with him every time he hears a gobble and asks himself, now what would cliff do with this situation, and you will be with him the day he takes his last walk up one of these ridges to cut off a paintbrush.


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 11, 2015)

absolutely awesome!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 18, 2015)

bump...this story will put a lump in your throat

R.I.P Paint Brush


----------



## Covehnter (Dec 18, 2015)

RIP PaintBrush. . . may you rest well and enjoy watching the showdown in the mountains from above this spring.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm glad he lived to see it one more time.  I hope the rest of us do too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2015)

I didn't even know the man and my eyes got a little blurry reading that! 

RIP....and congratulations on that bird Paint Brush


----------



## antnye (Dec 18, 2015)

Sad to hear about this. Glad you bumped this thread Will. I was thinking of it  when I read timbers post. There are a few lucky mountain gobblers gonna live a little longer now that ole paintbrush isn't climbing up after them.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Dec 18, 2015)

Rip


----------



## goob (Dec 18, 2015)

You are already missed!


----------



## JWT (Dec 19, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## sman (Dec 19, 2015)

Rest in peace Paintbrush!  

Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 20, 2015)

God speed and rest forever in peace brother.  You are missed.


----------



## jlt4800 (Dec 21, 2015)

Rip


----------



## Burney Mac (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice bump Will. 

RIP


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 21, 2015)

I will never forget the hunts we had in our lifetime Cliff I love and Miss you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 21, 2015)

Prayers for the family and friends.

I laid a buddy to rest Friday. It's hard to do but smile and remember all of the good times with him. God Bless


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 21, 2015)

Dana Young said:


> I will never forget the hunts we had in our lifetime Cliff I love and Miss you.



I hear ye Dana, I'm not ready to do this without his help. I miss my buddy. I spent Saturday in some woods that he hunted with me, it didn't doan on me until now just how responsible he really has been for teaching me everything I know about turkeys, deer, hogs, the timber I'm hunting , his voice keeps ringing in my ears when I'm in the woods as to what I need to be doing and looking for, he will always be with me.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 22, 2015)

Everything I read here shows he left quite a legacy. We should all strive for such. 

RIP my fellow turkey hunter and prayers of comfort for family and friends.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Dec 22, 2015)

RIP, I will dedicate my first mountain bird to you this season.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 23, 2015)

cklem said:


> I hear ye Dana, I'm not ready to do this without his help. I miss my buddy. I spent Saturday in some woods that he hunted with me, it didn't doan on me until now just how responsible he really has been for teaching me everything I know about turkeys, deer, hogs, the timber I'm hunting , his voice keeps ringing in my ears when I'm in the woods as to what I need to be doing and looking for, he will always be with me.



If I can ever help you chris Just let me know


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 23, 2015)

Dana Young said:


> If I can ever help you chris Just let me know



Thanks. I know you would. My avatar is the last time I hunted with Cliff, I carried his turkey out. He took a picture of me when I wasn't looking and sent it to me. It was a joke between us for a while, now it means the world to me.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 23, 2015)

Did not know the man but I always enjoyed his posts.
Gods speed, prayers for his family.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 24, 2015)

thanks for the bump


----------



## ryanowarrior (Dec 28, 2015)

cklem said:


> Thanks. I know you would. My avatar is the last time I hunted with Cliff, I carried his turkey out. He took a picture of me when I wasn't looking and sent it to me. It was a joke between us for a while, now it means the world to me.




We were always good at carrying his birds out huh Chris? What I'd give to carry out one more for this fine feller 
I walked in this mans foot steps for many many years just watching and learning....EVERYTHING I learned about the woods in general he taught me...dang good turkey/deer hunter but an even finer man!! He is greatly missed by many!,


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 29, 2015)

ryanowarrior said:


> We were always good at carrying his birds out huh Chris? What I'd give to carry out one more for this fine feller
> I walked in this mans foot steps for many many years just watching and learning....EVERYTHING I learned about the woods in general he taught me...dang good turkey/deer hunter but an even finer man!! He is greatly missed by many!,



I hear you cuz.


----------

